# Poljot/aviator/subwave Zurich



## London - RK (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All, has anyone heard of Subwave, supposed to be the official agents for Poljot/Aviator Russian Watches in Europe. I have ordered a watch but am having misery trying to get in touch with them just for an acknowledgement of receipt of money. They look pretty authentic etc but just no response from them. They say not to try calling them as they are busy working on orders (!!??) but one cannot even get an acknowldgement from them let alone a reference number. I am almost beginning to worry now! Any advise on them will help. Thank you. R


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i bought a poljot from them a few years ago now....they were cool...but there communication is shocking.....

TBH....you would be better off getting your money back (if you can) and ordering elsewhere....they have a pretty hefty premium on there watches there.....i have found them around 40% cheaper..... h34r:


----------



## London - RK (Jul 14, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> i bought a poljot from them a few years ago now....they were cool...but there communication is shocking.....
> 
> TBH....you would be better off getting your money back (if you can) and ordering elsewhere....they have a pretty hefty premium on there watches there.....i have found them around 40% cheaper..... h34r:


Thank you for the reply. The point with them si that they were the only ones to have that model apart from some second hand ones on Ebay USA. I am giving them a few more days and then if I do not recevie the product, will have to take further action. Once again, many thanks for your repy.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

London - RK said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i bought a poljot from them a few years ago now....they were cool...but there communication is shocking.....
> ...


what model is it that your after? TBH the value plummet after they've been bought, so you might get a bargain from someone on here.

if your not interested in buying pre-owned, then let us know the model your after and we might be able to help


----------



## London - RK (Jul 14, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> London - RK said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 Its the Aviator 3B - but with a steel strap its original cost is USD 495 plus USD 60 for the steel strap


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

London - RK said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > London - RK said:
> ...


mmm thats weird....heres mine :lol:










i really think that you should cancel your credit card now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

also...have a look here (hope this is ok paul  ) to see the sort of price that you should be paying


----------



## London - RK (Jul 14, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> London - RK said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Uh o! Now I feel silly to have paid those idots, not only a very high amount but also a service that they should be ashamed of! Thanks mate......I think I will do that and then search for it either here or somewhere else.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The service of subwave has got worse guess the guy gets busier - but I have always had things delivered from them in tha past even with no communication from them. They are not the official agents by the way - but at one time were the only way to get a good russian watch on the net.

Being July and holiday season this communication gets worse....

I've never heard of anyone not getting their order delivered from them. You should be able to cancel with your credit card company anyway if you have changed your mind.


----------



## London - RK (Jul 14, 2008)

Xantiagib said:


> The service of subwave has got worse guess the guy gets busier - but I have always had things delivered from them in tha past even with no communication from them. They are not the official agents by the way - but at one time were the only way to get a good russian watch on the net.
> 
> Being July and holiday season this communication gets worse....
> 
> I've never heard of anyone not getting their order delivered from them. You should be able to cancel with your credit card company anyway if you have changed your mind.


Thanks a lot for your mail. Well I have not yet changed my mind as I did suddenly get a fax and an email confirming the receipot and that the watch is being despatched. I don't think so that they realise how much a bad service affects the client's mind or views about them. Who is the official agent by the way, do they have any in Europe or UK?

Am now looking out for the post guy everyday 

Cheers - R


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

London - RK said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > The service of subwave has got worse guess the guy gets busier - but I have always had things delivered from them in tha past even with no communication from them. They are not the official agents by the way - but at one time were the only way to get a good russian watch on the net.
> ...


i think that poljot international made subwave stop using the name "poljot1" or something, and took them to court a couple of years ago. subwave used to supply all the models and varients on the site (apart from the "BidTv" specials" :lol: )


----------



## London - RK (Jul 14, 2008)

London - RK said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > The service of subwave has got worse guess the guy gets busier - but I have always had things delivered from them in tha past even with no communication from them. They are not the official agents by the way - but at one time were the only way to get a good russian watch on the net.
> ...


Hi

Well, amazingly since this forum their communications has become amazing! They blamed a wrong post code [!!??] etc but eventually since my fax I've been getting emails and they are posting the watch it this week. The delay was due to 3 orders on the same day, getting stock from Germany, blah blah. Anyways I feel much better now that Daniel has replied and I know the watc will be on its way shortly!

Thanks for all your supposrt guys

Cheers - R


----------

